

Sony Shuts Down PlayStation Network Indefinitely - pwim
http://blogs.wsj.com/japanrealtime/2011/04/26/sony-shuts-down-playstation-network-indefinitely/

======
wmf
While it's true that Sony hasn't given a definite promise for when PSN will be
back up, I don't think "indefinitely" gives an accurate impression — they're
still saying that they're trying to get back online as soon as possible. So
there's really nothing new in this article (and it's self-blogspam as well).

------
bluedanieru
So does this lend credence to the theory that the attackers compromised the
network to the point that they were able to install compromised firmware on
users machines?

~~~
ares2012
If they didn't I imagine that Sony is afraid that they could have. I'm more
curious if credit card numbers etc. were stolen...

